# Question about pipe sealant and



## simply derp (May 5, 2009)

I just moved and need to replace the current gas connector of my dryer. On the appliance side of the current gas connector, there is pipe sealant already applied. Will that prevent me from removing the connector? If not, can you direct me to an article that will show how to remove it if pipe sealant was already applied - should I use brute force with a wrench to remove it (kidding)? Do I need to buy a new dryer if it was permanent?

Thanks. =)


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

Just put a wrench on to remove the fitting. It should come loose with normal effort.

Gary


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

NOT being a smartass here but MAKE SURE the gas is OFF b4 anything else :}:}:}:}. As said above just normal wrench, use a second to hold back the nipple in the dryer so ONLY the gasline is removed. Use pipe sealant FOR GAS on the new one


----------

